# Microsoft Exchange With iphone 4!!!



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Hi Guys 

Any experts with the above im really struggling!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

What's up?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

As above, got a couple running on Exchange 2003, 2007 and 2010 and it works fine and dandy!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Ok here goes,

when adding an account its asking for - 

Server -

and iv got no idea what to put in here!! 

I have tried the exchange address that use to acces my email from any computer but that doesnt work!!

Any help please

:thumb:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's the (external) webmail address. This doesn't necessarily mean it'll work - it depends on your company policy and whether they're running a restricted device list or have disabled Outlook Mobile Access on your account.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

thanks Mike,

Can you give an example of what that would look like for 2007??

Are you with orange


Thanks again


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

The webmail address is usually 'webmail.youremaildomainname.com' or whatever, but this varies based on what people configure. As for restricted device lists or OMA access, that's something your Exchange administrator will have to tell you!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Mike_182 said:


> The webmail address is usually 'webmail.youremaildomainname.com' or whatever, but this varies based on what people configure. As for restricted device lists or OMA access, that's something your Exchange administrator will have to tell you!


I have emailed asking for this - Fingers crossed

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

No probs.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Arrrgggghhhh didnt work


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Why not? Did you get an answer?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

they told me the various details but nothing has worked im going to go to apple today!!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

What *exactly *is happening?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

As above. You must have spoken to the resident retard. I've not had a single problem configuring my iPhone to talk to 3 Exchange servers, and I know of a good load of people who do similar...


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I rang both Microsoft exchange and apple, Basically everytime I add the account its saying cannot verify account details - Im sure all im doing is putting the right info into the wrong field!!!!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Speak to the people who look after your IT systems - also known as your 'IT Department'. These should be able to configure it. If they are not, let me and your MD know so that we can have a conversation, they can be fired and we can get someone who is capable in.

It really isn't that difficult, but yes - you need the settings from IT.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I had this problem when I put in a new firewall.

I'm doing inbound URL filtering and I'd missed the URL that the iPhone (and I suspect any device that uses ActiveSync) uses during the initial setup.

It's a longshot but it's worth checking, or asking them to check.

Failing that, have you checked with your IT department that you're actually able to connect via ActiveSync? They may have it disabled by default.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Mike_182 said:


> Speak to the people who look after your IT systems - also known as your 'IT Department'. These should be able to configure it. If they are not, let me and your MD know so that we can have a conversation, they can be fired and we can get someone who is capable in.
> 
> It really isn't that difficult, but yes - you need the settings from IT.


Thanks Mike,

I am the MD and would love a conversation, But I think you'll be slightly disappointed with my 'IT Department' as its more of a 'IT Man' singular!!

Thanks Mate:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> I had this problem when I put in a new firewall.
> 
> I'm doing inbound URL filtering and I'd missed the URL that the iPhone (and I suspect any device that uses ActiveSync) uses during the initial setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate Iv checked that we've got the Active sync and we have, Il get him to check the Inbound filtering as suggested.

I found a vid on you tube that said to put m.google.com and this seemed to add the acc but then the phone constantly asks for the 'exchange password' and everything i put in fails so i dont know what thats doing

Arggghhhhh....I had the same issues with blackberry it turned out to be something so silly but that didnt stop both blackberry and orange f'ing me off


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

OK so you're using Google Apps with your own domain name?

Have you followed this?

http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=138740&topic=14252

In particular the part "If your business, school, or organization uses Google Apps, your administrator will first need to enable Google Sync" which links to http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?answer=135937


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

No Iv not got any of those we only use Exchange... I think that is another way but its not working for me....

Roughly without too much detail what is in your server field??


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

If you've been told to set the server to m.google.com that suggests you are using Google Apps because that is one of Google's servers.

What exactly do you mean by "we only use Exchange" - how do you usually access your email?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> If you've been told to set the server to m.google.com that suggests you are using Google Apps because that is one of Google's servers.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "we only use Exchange" - how do you usually access your email?


Sorry I got that option off some annoying Kid on you tube i think its a way around this for people that have issues with exchange this option is all over the internet iv just tried it my IT guy didnt suggest it....

In the office I just use outlook at normal.. Then from any outside computer I put this - - then put my username and password in the box when it comes up and Im in....


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

You may want to edit your last post just because it has your public IP address in it (not the end of the world).

OK well that IP shows as a Tiscali static IP, so do you have an exchange server at work?

Can you connect to it now because I can't, which suggests either it's down, or you have the wrong information.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> You may want to edit your last post just because it has your public IP address in it (not the end of the world).
> 
> OK well that IP shows as a Tiscali static IP, so do you have an exchange server at work?
> 
> Can you connect to it now because I can't, which suggests either it's down, or you have the wrong information.


That Is Our old IP we have changed since then i put it there as an example

Yes we do have a exchange server at the office


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Iv PM'd you our present one


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Just got it, I'd still edit your post simply because I worked out who you work for from the old one, which may or may not bother you.

OK so on your iPhone you're entering just the IP address as the server name I take it? And then you're getting a prompt (or you may have had it once and said "Continue") because the certificate used for the website isn't one your iPhone will trust by default?

If you're getting that far, then I would say that by the time you get as far as your error message you're talking to your Exchange server, so without knowing the nitty gritty of how it's been setup, I would expect your normal login details to work.

So all that said, you're kind of back in the hands of your IT people - suggest they take a look in C:\Windows\System32\Logfiles\W3* which are the logfiles of the web server that runs on your server - they will tell them whether you're making it as far as the Exchange server, but I think you are, and that somehow you're entering the wrong credentials.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> Just got it, I'd still edit your post simply because I worked out who you work for from the old one, which may or may not bother you.
> 
> OK so on your iPhone you're entering just the IP address as the server name I take it? And then you're getting a prompt (or you may have had it once and said "Continue") because the certificate used for the website isn't one your iPhone will trust by default?
> 
> ...


Im intrigued PM me my company name and my name then if you can get details of the company and the directors you should know my name...(Im not being funny or doubting you im genuinely interested)

I dont put that ip in any field as it doesnt seem to work.

Your right though because sometimes when i select info it tells me the server name so it must be speaking to the exchange... I will show your post to my IT Guy and ask him to check that..

Thanks for taking time to help I really appreciate it


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

PM sent, one of the "joys" of doing this stuff for a living is that you soon learn to substitute every bit of potentially identifying info with dummy info - there are some weird people out there.

The IP you PM'd me is the one I used on my iPod Touch and it seems to work other than that I obviously don't have any credentials to login - so if you haven't tried that I would do so.

So when you setup the account just enter your email, enter the IP as the server name without the "/exchange" so just the as 1.2.3.4 nothing else, leave the "domain" as empty (it should just say "Optional" so you can ignore it) and the username/password could be Fred Bloggs or you *may* have to enter it as DOMAIN\Fred Bloggs, however you need to know what your "DOMAIN" value is.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

hutchingsp said:


> PM sent, one of the "joys" of doing this stuff for a living is that you soon learn to substitute every bit of potentially identifying info with dummy info - there are some weird people out there.
> 
> The IP you PM'd me is the one I used on my iPod Touch and it seems to work other than that I obviously don't have any credentials to login - so if you haven't tried that I would do so.
> 
> So when you setup the account just enter your email, enter the IP as the server name without the "/exchange" so just the as 1.2.3.4 nothing else, leave the "domain" as empty (it should just say "Optional" so you can ignore it) and the username/password could be Fred Bloggs or you *may* have to enter it as DOMAINFred Bloggs, however you need to know what your "DOMAIN" value is.


Ok I can try this - How do I find out my DOMAIN value

Will it be on any emails??


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

It won't be on emails and it could be anything, random guess but given your company name try the first word perhaps?

Failing that, if you have a laptop it will probably be on the logon screen, or visible if you lock it (CTRL-ALT-DEL and choose "Lock Computer").

The other thing you could try is, let's say your email is [email protected] but you normally logon just as Fred Blogs, try the user name as fred [email protected] (so it's a mix of both).

Tbh though, if you can login to your webmail simply as Fred Bloggs I'd expect that to work on your iPhone.

This might help your IT chap out if he needs to test stuff as it can be a struggle if you don't have access to loads of different devices - https://www.testexchangeconnectivity.com - despite it looking as crap as it does it's a legitimate Microsoft website.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Thanks I will pass that on to him. I have PM'd you some other info :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

what network you on?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Orange mate,


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

you may need the outgoing server details

smtp.orange.co.uk

username and password shouldnt be required


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I think thats for a different kind of email acc isnt it. Thats what i used on my old nokias but that wasnt with an exchange acc


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

What version of Exchange do you use? You should be able to tell from the login screen on WebMail:

2003:
https://mail.complete-it.co.uk/exchange

2007:
https://webmail.eef.org.uk/owa

2010 is similar to 2007 but the copyright is 2008 or 2009 on the bottom (can't remember which!).


----------

